

Security Game Changer? Microsoft's Local Administrator Password Solution (LAPS) - myover
http://www.praetorian.com/blog/microsofts-local-administrator-password-solution-laps

======
higherpurpose
> SSL connection error

ERR_SSL_PROTOCOL_ERROR

Umm.

